
Tiny board is smaller than Raspberry Pi Zero and optimized to run Python - axiomdata316
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/tiny-new-board-is-smaller-than-raspberry-pi-zero-and-optimized-to-run-python-programming-language/
======
koala_man
>The downside of the new board is its price, which at £43.80 (~$58)

I was interested for a while, but wow

